# GloFish and Bettas



## Mashiro

I was curious to know if GloFish are compatible with male bettas in a 5 gallon tank with LOTS of cover?


----------



## Silverbeam

Well, the space is small and that might effect the way the two different types of fish treat each other, though glofish are just genetically modified zebra danios, which get along well with bettas but with the small space, you're pushing your luck in my opinion. I'm no expert, but that's what I think!
-Sil


----------



## Canis

I wouldn't put glofish in anything less than a 10 gallon, let a lone with a betta. None of my bettas got along with the glofish.


----------



## ismintis

I agree with Canis, the Glofish will pick on the long flowing fins that males have even with lots of cover. The Glofish are faster swimmers so they can catch the betta easily as well. So I would get shrimp or snails to put in the 5 gallon instead.


----------



## Canis

My amano shrimp do perfectly with my glofish ^^


----------



## Mashiro

About how many RCS could I fit in my tank?


----------



## Canis

The rule is 10 dwarf shrimp per gallon, but I don't know how much it changes when you have other fish in there as well. I've never had them.


----------



## Mashiro

Just to add more cover for them, I'd buy this thing as well.


----------



## Micho

Even in a 10 gallon GloFish are very constricted. Since GloFish are genetically modified Zebra Danios they are very active, they swim around very fast and at all times. 

They belong in tanks 20g or larger.  

You could try RCS. They might get eaten though.


----------



## djembekah

I've read footprint is more important than capacity, and the footprint tha danios need is 30 inches 

the shrimp are a great idea, i'd do 10 or 15 with he betta since they reproduce
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Micho

djembekah said:


> I've read footprint is more important than capacity, and the footprint tha danios need is 30 inches
> 
> the shrimp are a great idea, i'd do 10 or 15 with he betta since they reproduce
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes footprint is more important, but a standard 20g tall or long is definitely going to have a bigger footprint than a standard 10g.

Most tanks that people use are the standard ones these days, with all these kits and such. I feel like Zebra Danios could be in a 10g technically if the tank was made specifically, the tank would be very short though, kinda like the Fluval Edge's first design.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Just a word of caution: RCS will die if the tank is not cycled and mature. For more assurance of positive results, wait until the aquarium has been cycled a couple of months. Even the lowest amount of ammonia or nitrites will kill shrimp while the Betta won't even notice.

I learned the above the hard (and expensive) way. 

BTW, you can get 20+ RCS for $24.00 and free shipping from ShrimpCentral.com. Matt's the only person from whom I buy shrimp. Tried others but his have been the healthiest and very dark red. And I like the shrimp towers; although my Thai Micro Crabs evicted the shrimp.


----------



## Benter

Wow, I just joined, but I have 1 male betta, 4 females, along with not only I don’t know how many glo fish, from hatchets, to the Zebras to the sharks and even a male Glo betta Ali g with 6 other female glo bettas.... all in a 90 gal community planted tank and everyone gets along fine! In fact I was wanting to salmon here does anyone know if the glo bettas and the regular bettas even recognize each other as the same breed because they sure don’t act like it...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Close per Forum rules. Always check date of last post before responding. Thank you.

*12. Do not resurrect old threads.*
Do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a year or more unless you are the original poster and wish to update. If you are not the original poster you must create a new thread but you may hyperlink the archived thread to continue an old discussion. Resurrected old threads will be closed. Also, please use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your own thread unless a significant amount of time has passed without any response.


----------

